# الشفاء الداخلى(شفلء النفس)



## Dr Fakhry (14 مارس 2011)

*الشفاء الداخلي(شفاء النفس)*​ 

*كيف أستطيع أن أستقبل شفاء المسيح*​ 
أستطيع أن أستقبل شفاء الرب يسوع بأن أطبق الخطوات الآتية:
١ـ التعرف ٢ـ الرغبة في الشفاء
٣ـ أن تطلق الغفران ٤ـ اقبل نفسك
٥ـ ممارسة التوبة والإيمان ٦ـ الاعتراف
٧ـ ممارسة الشفاء ٨ـ النمو في الشفاء

*١ـ التعـــرف:*
تعرف علي ما بداخلك بصدق ولا تنكره.
*٢ـ الرغبة في الشفاء:*
عليك أن تقرر هل ترغب حقاً في الشفاء أم لا ؟ لتسأل نفسك نفس السؤال الذي سأله الرب يسوع للمريض:
× *أتريد أن تبرأ ؟*
×لأن البعض قد استعزب الألم وبه يستدر عطف الآخرين فلا يريد أن يبرأ.
*3 ـ أن تطلق الغفران:*
أغفر من كل قلبك ( لنفسك – للآخرين – لاتلوم الله بل ضع ثقتك فيه ) أغفر لنفسك كل الأخطاء والخطايا- معترفاً لله ونادماً ومغتسلاً بدم يسوع، فتتحرر من الشعور بالذنب.
× أغفر كل إساءة أساء بها إنسان لك حتى تستطيع أن تستقبل غفران خطاياك من الله وتتحرر من تأثير هولاء الناس وقيود الغضب والمرارة والكراهية.
× لا تلوم الله وتجعله مسئولاً عن جميع ظروفك الصعبة أو تجاربك الأليمة لأنه هو الذي عن يمينك في التجربة، والجاعل لك المنفذ، وهو الذي يحول الشر إلى خير.
*٤ ـ اقبل نفسك:*
*صفاتك الموروثة* 
* أفحصها لتعرفها * استخدمها أفضل استخدام 
* طورها ونميها* اقبل نفسك بجملتها وحالتها *صفاتك المكتسبة*
* أفحصها لتعرفها * قوي ونمي الجيد منها وأهدم السلبية منها

× يجب أن أفهم وأثق أني خامة بين يدي خالقها؛ الخزاف الأعظم، لكي يصنع منها أعظم إناء للمهمة التي خلقني من أجلها.
× كف عن المقارنة بالآخرين، لأنه لكل إنسان أعطي الله مواهب ووزنات لتناسب المهمة التي خلقه الله من أجلها.
× لنتيقن أن قيمة الصورة تقدر بقدرة الفنان الذي عملها وإبداعه فيها وعنايته بتفصيلاتها، ولم تكن أبداً قيمة الصورة بالإناء أو الإطار الخارجي والمظهر.
× فالقيمة تُعطي للصورة بسبب الفنان الذي أبدعها، وتأخذ قوة تقييمها من توقيعه ووضع ختمه عليها.
× إذاً قيمتي أنا الإنسان تأتي مِن منَ يشكلني ويطور شخصيتي حتي أحقق أهداف وجودي، وهكذا يضع توقيعه وختمه عليَّ.
يقول الرسول بولس: "لأَنِّي حَامِلٌ فِي جَسَدِي سِمَاتِ الرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ". ( غلا 6 : 17 )
*٥ـ ممارسة التوبة والإيمان:*
*مارس في حياتك* *التوبــــة:*
(١) التوبة عن الكبرياء بالتواضع. 
(٢) التوبة عن خطية عدم الإيمان بأن أؤمن بمحبته وأبوته وقيمتي عنده
*الإيمـــان:*
أن أؤمن وأصدق بأنه بجلدته شفيت،أي أن أنقلالآلام والأحزان التي بداخلي عليه
*٦ـ الاعتراف:*
نعترف بإيماننا صراحة وبوضوح (أي الاعتراف بالشفاء علناً). 
«لأَنَّكَ إِنِ اعْتَرَفْتَ بِفَمِكَ بِالرَّبِّ يَسُوعَ وَآمَنْتَ بِقَلْبِكَ أَنَّ اللهَ أَقَامَهُ مِنَ الأَمْوَاتِ خَلَصْتَ.» (رو 10 : 9)
*٧ ـ ممارسة الشفاء:*
عندما يشفي عضو مريض من ألمه، علًي أن أعود فأستخدمه في دوره الأصيل. كذلك أيضاً أعضاء النفس والعلاقات الإنسانية عندما تُشفى عليَ أن أعود فأستخدمها مرة أخرى في مكانها. 
وهذا يعني أن هناك أمور لم أكن قادراً على القيام بها علي أن أعود وأقوم بها، وهناك علاقات مكسورة ستعود للمصالحة والحياة، وهناك علاقات مريضة إعتمادية سوف أكون قادر علي قطعها.
*٨ـ النمو في الشفاء:*
× البعض قد تُشفى جراحه كلها مرة واحدة.
× والبعض تُشفى بعض جراحه التي أكتشفها، وبعد وقت يكتشف جراح أخرى تحتاج إلى شفاء أيضاً.
× والبعض يحتاج وقت للنقاهة والاستشفاء حتى تعود أعضاءه النفسية لقوتها وبريقها.
*9 - أقراص الحقيقة:*
عليّ أن أُحدث نفسي بالحق الذي يحررني. وهذا يمكن تسميته بأقراص الحقيقه أو الفيتامينات التي تساعدني لأعيش في النور وليس في الظلمة.
*والحق هو:*
- أنا محبوب جداً من الله.
- وأن الله هو أبي الأصيل.
- وأن قيمتي عنده تساوي دم يسوع المسيح.
وعلي أن أقول هذا الحق ( لله – ولنفسى –وللعدو ) *أي عدد من المرات في اليوم الواحد*

*والرب يحفظك في محبته (اثبتوا في محبتي - كما أوصانا الرب يسوع)، ويتمجد فيك، ويستخدمك رساله شفاء لملايين المجروحين في عالمنا اليوم. *

*آمين*​


----------



## هموت مسيحيه (14 مارس 2011)

امين يارب ميرسى للتوبيك    معزى جداااااااااااا  ربنا يحميك


----------



## kalimooo (14 مارس 2011)

جميل  يا دوكتور

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## النهيسى (18 مارس 2011)

أشكرك جدا جدا
 موضوع راائع وجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------

